# Does getting aroused by gay furry artwork make you gay?



## K-Mew (Jan 31, 2013)

*Please delete*

Thank you all for the feedback. I very much appreciate all you had to say.

Being new to here, I wasn't sure how to delete the thread or who to ask about it. If an administrator reads this, can you please delete this for me? Thank you


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2013)

He has latent homosexual tendencies, which he indulges only in a safe, idealized fantasy setting. Just my opinion.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think it makes him gay. If he was looking at real gay sex, then I'd say he is.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Dump him and date me. I'm a sexy hunk.


To be serious, when you let porn define your sexuality, then you're clearly doing something wrong.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

Personally, I think it makes him bi. But I really don't think this is anything to worry about. It's not like he's gonna up and leave you for a furry character.


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2013)

it is a very rare thing for a person to be 100% straight, there are normally some 'turn ons' that over ride heterosexuality. it's just the nature of being human.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Jan 31, 2013)

If he's only into fur porn and not regular/human gay porn, and doesn't seem interested in men IRL, then I'd consider it more of a fetish than a part of his sexuality. That's how it is for me. I have a thing for gay fur, but have no interest in real men whatsoever.

And I agree with Toshabi: porn shouldn't define your sexuality, and neither should kinks.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 31, 2013)

Even my porn folder has the occasional good piece of furfaggery in it, and I don't even consider myself bi. Especially if they're all furry pieces, I'd say don't worry about it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 31, 2013)

i find gay sex (two dudes pegging) more erotic than boring straight porn, i dont like hard core fuckery and it seems like gay porn is more intimate than the UNF UNF UNF HUMP CUM ON UR FACE shit i see everywhere else. Its ok . Im doomed in life


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 31, 2013)

I think in several years given peer preassure, or something similar he will be open about having homosexual feelings.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 31, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Meh, straight or gay most of the porn I see is, well, slutty. To the point where I don't even look at IRL porn anymore.




ahhh this so much, its all about the "money shot". I personally like the porn that just is amateur and is a cam stuck in a corner of the room, a camera guy kinda ruins the mood :I


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 31, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Meh, straight or gay most of the porn I see is, well, slutty. To the point where I don't even look at IRL porn anymore.


Fucking same =C


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Jan 31, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> ahhh this so much, its all about the "money shot". I personally like the porn that just is amateur and is a cam stuck in a corner of the room, a camera guy kinda ruins the mood :I


^thisexactly^


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 31, 2013)

It would probably make him bisexual. We all have our kinks, it's perfectly fine. Enjoying watching/seeing/reading something doesn't imply an actual taste for doing it in real life.

Besides, I don't think a guy counts as being gay until they actually go there and do a man (to paraphrase That Mitchell and Webb Sound).



dinosaurdammit said:


> i find gay sex (two dudes pegging) more erotic than boring straight porn, i dont like hard core fuckery and it seems like gay porn is more intimate than the UNF UNF UNF HUMP CUM ON UR FACE shit i see everywhere else. Its ok . Im doomed in life


Where do you get that thoughtful, intimate gay porn? Most of what I see around is just as much unf unf unf, just without the "OHGOD OHGOD OHGOD FASTER HARDER OHGOD OHGOD". 



dinosaurdammit said:


> ahhh this so much, its all about the  "money shot". I personally like the porn that just is amateur and is a  cam stuck in a corner of the room, a camera guy kinda ruins the mood  :I


I'm a fan of one of the participants holding the camera. But it's not strictly necessary.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i find gay sex (two dudes pegging) more erotic than boring straight porn, i dont like hard core fuckery and it seems like gay porn is more intimate than the UNF UNF UNF HUMP CUM ON UR FACE shit i see everywhere else. Its ok . Im doomed in life



Now here's an idea. 

Maybe it's just the intimacy this guy is into. I mean, I don't know what type of porn he's looking at, but its possible.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

In any case it's definitely not something to worry about. 

I tend to think that looking at gay furry art makes a person at least somewhat interested in men. I don't know you or the situation at all but could it be that you're jealous? Or scared of losing him over this?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i find gay sex (two dudes pegging) more erotic than boring straight porn, i dont like hard core fuckery and it seems like gay porn is more intimate than the UNF UNF UNF HUMP CUM ON UR FACE shit i see everywhere else. Its ok . Im doomed in life


So what? A lot of guys are into lesbian porn :/


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 31, 2013)

I have just got to add that Toshabi and threads like this are the reason why I fucking love FAF.


----------



## Machine (Jan 31, 2013)

Being aroused by any furry art makes you a fag.

Duh. :V


----------



## Aetius (Jan 31, 2013)

You are never gay as long as balls don't touch :v


----------



## Azure (Jan 31, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> ahhh this so much, its all about the "money shot". I personally like the porn that just is amateur and is a cam stuck in a corner of the room, a camera guy kinda ruins the mood :I


What is the deal with that anyway? Why does all porn assume that men want to blow their load all over a womans ugly mug? Or their tits? Or their back? ANYWHERE BUT WHERE THE SPERM IS DESIGNED TO GO!!!! Just goes to show you how unrealistic porn is these dayshas always been. I bet if you ask 100 women how long the man lasts, 99% of times quoted would be nowhere near the time allowed for such flagrant waste of man juice.


----------



## Machine (Jan 31, 2013)

Azure said:


> What is the deal with that anyway? Why does all porn assume that men want to blow their load all over a womans ugly mug? Or their tits? Or their back? ANYWHERE BUT WHERE THE SPERM IS DESIGNED TO GO!!!! Just goes to show you how unrealistic porn is these dayshas always been. I bet if you ask 100 women how long the man lasts, 99% of times quoted would be nowhere near the time allowed for such flagrant waste of man juice.


Think of it as a dog marking its territory.

Also, why are men in porn so fucking gross looking? Really.


----------



## Azure (Jan 31, 2013)

Machine said:


> Think of it as a dog marking its territory.
> 
> Also, why are men in porn so fucking gross looking? Really.


because nobody can be beautiful AND have a marginally usable, steroid enhanced cock.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 31, 2013)

Machine said:


> Think of it as a dog marking its territory.
> 
> Also, why are men in porn so fucking gross looking? Really.




i know penises look different, every single one is different- but WHY DO YOU PORN MEN ALWAYS HAVE A BENT UP BANANA DICK WHYYYYYYY


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 31, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i know penises look different, every single one is different- but WHY DO YOU PORN MEN ALWAYS HAVE A BENT UP BANANA DICK WHYYYYYYY



From what I'm told, feels good man.


----------



## Machine (Jan 31, 2013)

Azure said:


> because nobody can be beautiful AND have a marginally usable, steroid enhanced cock.


Well, now I'm so disheartened. :3


----------



## Machine (Jan 31, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i know penises look different, every single one is different- but WHY DO YOU PORN MEN ALWAYS HAVE A BENT UP BANANA DICK WHYYYYYYY


Because steroids.

Edit: FUCKING DOUBLE POSTS JHFDHXCHDXJHBFCDGBXH.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 31, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> From what I'm told, feels good man.




NO. No. No NO NONONONONONONOONONONONONONONONNOONNOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> WHY DO YOU PORN MEN ALWAYS HAVE A BENT UP BANANA DICK WHYYYYYYY



DICKS WITH A CURVE ARE QUITE NORMAL.

But if they bend stupidly in wierdass angles to the left/right or one really sharp up-curve, you need to see a doctor or something.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 1, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> NO. No. No NO NONONONONONONOONONONONONONONONNOONNOOOOOOOOOOO



I take it you're an expert on the subject.


----------



## Retro (Feb 1, 2013)

Nah, he just likes looking at furry men fucking other furry men.


----------



## Jijix (Feb 1, 2013)

There's this totally shocking thing called bisexuality. Your boyfriend/girlfriend could be bisexual.

I think you ought to stop worrying about sexuality labels and fretting over who likes who that has what between their legs. If you or your partner is attracted to someone, that's just it. You're attracted to _someone._ Gender doesn't matter. It's not a big deal.

You say homosexuality doesn't bother you, yet you are "disturbed" by the knowledge that your partner may also enjoy others of the same sex. I think you ought to investigate your homophobia and try to understand how it affects you and others in your life. If your partner's sexuality disturbs you, find another partner and don't waste their time, or your own.

So to answer your question simply: No, watching gay porn doesn't make you gay. It does, however, mean you're attracted to whatever is going on in those videos or pictures. Sexuality is not as simple as 'gay or straight.'


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 1, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I take it you're an expert on the subject.




this is how my ex's dick looked----> C 

so yes... i am an expert on banana dicks. They dont "tickle my fancy". At. All. His dick was also stupid short and he was an asshole and a fatass so he had nothing going for him... Was I drunk the whole time o______________o


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> this is how my ex's dick looked----> C



OH.

Now that's not very normal.


----------



## Nibo (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess that it would make him bi.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 1, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Homophobia??????????  WHAT???? Read my last post on page 1. Im telling you, this is a female concerned that her partner might be gay because it would mean their relationship is a lie. If wanting your partner to be sexually attracted to you males you a homophobe, were all fucking homophobes!


That's either insecurity of overthinking it. There is no reason him being attracted drawn anthropomorphic gay sex would mean their relationship is a lie. It would much more likely mean both sides would be able to enjoy the same kind of porn without guilt.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2013)

Ask your partner about it. The interenet will only provide vague and frankly unhelpful commentary.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 1, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Ask your partner about it. The interenet will only provide vague and frankly unhelpful commentary.


Are you nuts?
I don't think anyone would ever be prepared for the inevitable awkwardness that would follow soon after that.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 1, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Are you nuts?
> I don't think anyone would ever be prepared for the inevitable awkwardness that would follow soon after that.


"Hey, just wondering... is your enjoyment of dudes getting it on a reflection of some repressed desire for doing other men? And if the answer to that is 'yes', is our relationship nothing but a lie built so you can live in denial of your true feelings? Y'know, just checkin'."


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> "Hey, just wondering... is your enjoyment of dudes getting it on a reflection of some repressed desire for doing other men? And if the answer to that is 'yes', is our relationship nothing but a lie built so you can live in denial of your true feelings? Y'know, just checkin'."



Obviously a bit more delicate than that. 

And any answers will _at least _come from the horse's mouth rather than people on the internet who don't know him in the slightest.

Besides what is the OP actually going to do as a result of reading the comments here? _Deside to dump him without talking to him about it?_


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 1, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Obviously a bit more delicate than that.
> 
> And any answers will _at least _come from the horse's mouth rather than people on the internet who don't know him in the slightest.
> 
> Besides what is the OP actually going to do as a result of reading the comments here? _Deside to dump him without talking to him about it?_


Oh, I agree with you completely. Talking to the guy is _by far_ the best option. Chances are we'd just make things worse. Still, it was a funny little skit I couldn't pass on.


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 1, 2013)

K-Mew said:


> My mate claims he is straight, but I've found that he gets aroused by gay artwork. As a person that has had mostly gay friends in my life, please don't think I'm against homosexuality. But for some reason, the fact that my mate likes gay artwork deeply disturbs me.


Gay furry art is even gayer than regular gay porn.

Your friend is the gayest person in existence.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 1, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> it seems like gay porn is more intimate than the UNF UNF UNF HUMP CUM ON UR FACE shit i see everywhere else.



DD, I find that almost all of gay porn is 'Unf unf unf homp cum on your face', you gotta hook me up on your sources.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 1, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> this is how my ex's dick looked----> C



A slight upward curve is quite common and in a lot of cases they make dildos like this as well to try and enhance G-spot stimulation. A dick like your ex's..though...makes me wonder if he tried doing pushups with it or something. :V


As for the original topic:

Firstly, OP, don't worry too much as even if he were to have some bisexual tendencies it doesn't mean that he'd actually PREFER a guy over you, or anyone else over you for that matter. Reading into someone's porn preferences should either be done carefully or not at all. And by carefully, I mean sometimes a guy has a thing for a certain kind of position or a certain type of fantasy, and it can be fun to give that a try in a relationship, to spice things up a bit. But as a man I can also tell you that personally, if I had a fantasy and my girl wasn't able to do a certain position or make it quite work, it wasn't like that would end our relationship or anything...that'd just be shallow and petty.

So when it comes to him looking at porn that includes a couple of dudes...yeah, perhaps there's a fantasy down there inside, but it doesn't mean he'll act on it, nor that he needs to.

But here's another angle to consider. What if he's not turned on by the fact that it's men...but by the overall effect of the image? For example, I know it turns me on when I look at porn that has a very sensual or intensely passionate feel to it...something that doesn't say "slutty quickie dirty sex" but something that says "man, these two characters LOVE each other". I love that, and even if it's two dudes, I can certainly appreciate that. Love is love man and when someone does it justice in their artwork I have a great deal of appreciation for that. I also appreciate that in "normal" porn, where it's more passionate than, as said earlier, "moneyshot". 

If art is done the right way it can have a profound impact on the viewer if the viewer can appreciate the style of the artist. So even if he's hetero, there's some gay furry porn that would be hard to dismiss as anything other than beautiful. There's some very talented people on this site.


But if you're still concerned, I have a few suggestions. First, watch this video:

[video=youtube;mY711HJK7pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY711HJK7pg[/video]


Secondly, if you're still concerned, the absolute best way to make him be open and honest about what he likes is to be willing to accept what he likes upfront. If he genuinely is slightly bisexual, but you come across like you'd love him no matter what...chances are he's gonna appreciate that so much that he'll never feel the "need" to explore that other side of his sexuality beyond porn and fantasies...but if you try to control it...try to clamp it down or make him feel he has to be a certain way for you to love him...trust me...its only going to make him want to explore that side even more. People want freedom. The best way to hold onto someone is to not make them feel trapped.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know why, but I prefer futa on female over straight. Think about it, it's everything good about straight porn (assuming you like it) with more bewbs! Everyone wins! 8D

But at the same time, I have this nagging feeling it means something more about me even if I think I'm 100% straight and narrow. 



dinosaurdammit said:


> i find gay sex (two dudes pegging) more erotic than boring straight porn, i dont like hard core fuckery and it seems like gay porn is more intimate than the UNF UNF UNF HUMP CUM ON UR FACE shit i see everywhere else. Its ok . Im doomed in life



I must have seen the worst of it then because I always see either two huge dudes going wild or the little guy not having a nice night in the sack. :x


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't know why, but I prefer futa on female over straight. Think about it, it's everything good about straight porn (assuming you like it) with more bewbs! Everyone wins! 8D



Yeah...I definitely read that as "I prefer tuna on female"

What is Futa?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Yeah...I definitely read that as "I prefer tuna on female"
> 
> What is Futa?




Futanari is transexual animÃ© I think. Girls with male genitals.


----------



## Em1l (Feb 1, 2013)

I started out pretty sure I was straight and then progressed to the same situation other people have mentioned where I was fine with gay furry stuff but had no interest in guys IRL, however now it seems like a slight attraction to men is developing......help 

so I see the fandoms 'darker side' as a gateway to bisexuality


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 1, 2013)

Em1l said:


> I started out pretty sure I was straight and then progressed to the same situation other people have mentioned where I was fine with gay furry stuff but had no interest in guys IRL, however now it seems like a slight attraction to men is developing......help
> 
> so I see the fandoms 'darker side' as a gateway to bisexuality




I don't think the sexual artwork in the fandom is a "gateway" to bisexuality, but rather, you might've been bisexual without knowing it, and you're only realizing it now after realizing you enjoy this kind of art more than you thought you would. It's common for people to not always know what turns them on until they're exposed to it...but it doesn't "cause" them to have that preference. It only makes them aware of that preference.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I don't think the sexual artwork in the fandom is a "gateway" to bisexuality, but rather, you might've been bisexual without knowing it, and you're only realizing it now after realizing you enjoy this kind of art more than you thought you would. It's common for people to not always know what turns them on until they're exposed to it...but it doesn't "cause" them to have that preference. It only makes them aware of that preference.



This, pretty much.

It's quite damn hard to not bump into any dodgy porn when you're actively into furfaggin' online. 

Besides, them fox boys are sexy.

Especially me.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Besides, them fox boys are sexy.



Especially when they're blue.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Especially when they're blue.



no me


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 1, 2013)

I dunno man, it's Red vs Blue, furry style.


----------



## Jijix (Feb 1, 2013)

The suggestion to talk to one's partner about any issue is never nuts.

Also, @TigerCougar -- Yes, it is paranoid homophobia to just assume right off the bat that he's not attracted to her and the whole relationship is a lie just because he's touching himself to some other weens in cartoon form.


----------



## Riho (Feb 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Besides, them fox boys are sexy.



What about Wolf/Fox hybrids?
Red ones, with grey spots.
*whispers* call me


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 1, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Wait - I think I get what you're saying here. Yeah, the OP's post doesn't show a whole lot of trust in her partner on her part. Maybe he just likes cartoon dick but isn't into real dick. Or maybe he is into real dick, but that doesn't mean that he's gonna run off and bang some dude. I guess a sincere conversation is the best medicine to cure her doubt. On the other hand it's kinda crappy that he didn't tell her right off the bat that he's into same-sex cartoon porn. My partner and I laid that stuff out upfront.


Maybe he didn't know he was into the foxcock before getting into the relationship. Or he didn't feel comfortable enough with it to the point of actually going after it until more recently. We don't have much context to go with here.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 1, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Wait - I think I get what you're saying here. Yeah, the OP's post doesn't show a whole lot of trust in her partner on her part. Maybe he just likes cartoon dick but isn't into real dick. Or maybe he is into real dick, but that doesn't mean that he's gonna run off and bang some dude. I guess a sincere conversation is the best medicine to cure her doubt. On the other hand it's kinda crappy that he didn't tell her right off the bat that he's into same-sex cartoon porn. My partner and I laid that stuff out upfront.


I don't man know man,but usually "I'm into gay fox cartoon porn" isn't exactly something guys should be telling girls upfront if they want any chance of getting in their pants.
But that's just me.


----------



## Azure (Feb 1, 2013)

OP, buy a strapon and be like whattup now you are my manbitch, and see if he's down or not

problem solved


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 1, 2013)

Azure said:


> OP, buy a strapon and be like whattup now you are my manbitch, and see if he's down or not
> 
> problem solved



^Seconded.


----------



## Machine (Feb 1, 2013)

Azure said:


> OP, buy a strapon and be like whattup now you are my manbitch, and see if he's down or not
> 
> problem solved


Pegging between heterosexual couples is practiced, but it doesn't make the man gay necessarily.

It's just kinky as fuck.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> This, pretty much.
> 
> 
> Besides, them fox boys are sexy.



What about black wolf guys? They're sexy, too.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I guess... it depends on what exactly is getting him aroused, though honestly people try too hard to fit themselves into traditional sexual roles, orientation is just more complicated than that


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Note: In most porn movies they use _stunt cocks_.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Especially me.





Fox_720B said:


> Especially when they're blue.





Riho said:


> call me





DarrylWolf said:


> What about black wolf guys? They're sexy, too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2013)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> Note: In most porn movies they use _stunt cocks_.



And as usual the stunt doubles feel under appreciated because everyone thinks it's all the celebrity actors, when _they're_ the ones risking life and limb.


----------



## Machine (Feb 2, 2013)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> Note: In most porn movies they use _stunt cocks_.


I don't know why, but this has always irritated me.

What, could they not find a guy to bone some chick/other guy on camera or something?


----------



## Riho (Feb 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>



Wiener hall?
Hall wiener?
Hot dog corridor?
I'm confused.


----------



## Azure (Feb 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


most informative image on furafffffinity.cok


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 2, 2013)

Riho said:


> I'm confused.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=throwing a hotdog down a hallway


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

I feel like this sometimes too. Maybe there's not enough throwing of hotdogs down hallways.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> Note: In most porn movies they use _stunt cocks_.



Because they need someone impossibly well-endowed to have sex. It's for the same reason that porn is unrealistic- just as no woman will willingly agree to be double penetrated vaginally, while giving two hand jobs, and a blow job, no man could possibly have an 11" cock.

Now, if it were up to me, how about a Big Bad Wolf-themed piece where Lil Red gets screwed by a guy in a fursuit with a ZetaToy wolf penis?


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Now, if it were up to me, how about a Big Bad Wolf-themed piece where Lil Red gets screwed by a guy in a fursuit with a ZetaToy wolf penis?


That's... an interesting one. I'm sure it's happened too, that's the worrying part.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Please delete*



K-Mew said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I very much appreciate all you had to say.
> 
> Being new to here, I wasn't sure how to delete the thread or who to ask about it. If an administrator reads this, can you please delete this for me? Thank you



Yeah, but funny thing, you are not really new at all.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Please delete*



Tiamat said:


> Yeah, but funny thing, you are not really new at all.




Have we been trolled?


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Because they need someone impossibly well-endowed to have sex. It's for the same reason that porn is unrealistic- just as no woman will willingly agree to be double penetrated vaginally, while giving two hand jobs, and a blow job, no man could possibly have an 11" cock.



The women in porn willingly do it. Nobody nowaydays drugs and forces them to do it. The money also helps, but a lot of actresses do things in porn because it is a fantasy of theirs.

And there are plenty of men with huge penises. Its not average, but enough of men with big dicks who also wants to do porn.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> just as no woman will willingly agree to be double penetrated vaginally while giving two hand jobs and a blow job





> no man could possibly have an 11" cock.





> Now, if it were up to me, how about a Big Bad Wolf-themed piece where Lil Red gets screwed by a guy in a fursuit with a ZetaToy wolf penis?



You clearly haven't met many people.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You clearly haven't met many people.


I have certainly never met anyone with a 11" penis.

That I know of, at least. Maybe I should start casually asking it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2013)

Length of penis my friends say they have > length of penis statistically probable


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 2, 2013)

So you're telling me penises are like fish, in that they always grow two sizes when people talk about theirs (and they smell bad if not handled properly)?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> So you're telling me penises are like fish, in that they always grow two sizes when people talk about theirs (and they smell bad if not handled properly)?



There's always a bigger penis in the sea.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> There's always a bigger penis in the sea.


Well, that certainly explains why there are so many gay people in coastal cities. Hayooooooo! :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Well, that certainly explains why there are so many gay people in coastal cities. Hayooooooo! :V



I would have gone for 'and you wonder why the sea tastes so salty?'.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I've never tasted penis so I wouldn't know!


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh lordie lordie, this is going downhill fast.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 2, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Oh lordie lordie, this is going downhill fast.



confirmed for not seeing many threads go downhill


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 2, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i know penises look different, every single one is different- but WHY DO YOU PORN MEN ALWAYS HAVE A BENT UP BANANA DICK WHYYYYYYY


It's actually the ideal shape for the job, as the vagina is angled slightly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 2, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's actually the ideal shape for the job, as the vagina is angled slightly.



Now I wonder, how do vaginas differ on the inside?


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Now I wonder, how do vaginas differ on the inside?


I hear some of them have teeth! D:


----------



## Azure (Feb 2, 2013)

sometimes i walk around with a banana in my pocket so when people ask me the inevitable question i can pull it and and say nawwww its just a banana



Gibby said:


> Now I wonder, how do vaginas differ on the inside?


some you can fit your whole fist inside, the rest are marginally different from each other


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 2, 2013)

Azure said:


> sometimes i walk around with a banana in my pocket so when people ask me the inevitable question i can pull it and and say nawwww its just a banana



AHAHAHAHAHAH I wanna try this



Holtzmann said:


> I hear some of them have teeth! D:



Well it's okay, it's not like I was gonna do it anyway. :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Oh lordie lordie, this is going downhill fast.



In honesty the original topic _was_ just as inane.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 3, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's actually the ideal shape for the job, as the vagina is angled slightly.



"Behold, the atheists' nightmare. Now if you study a well-made penis, you'll find, on the far side, there are 3 ridges. On the close side, two ridges. If you get your hand ready to grip a penis, you'll find on the far side there are three grooves, on the close side, two grooves. The penis and the hand are perfectly made, one for the other. You'll find the maker of the penis, Almighty God, has made it with a non-slip surface. It has outward indicators of inward contents - green, too early - yellow, just right - black, too late. Now if you go to the top of the penis, you'll find, as with the soda can makers have placed a tab at the top, so God has placed a tab at the top. When you pull the tab, the contents don't squirt in your face. You'll find a wrapper which is biodegradable, has perforations. Notice how gracefully it sits over the human hand. Notice it has a point at the top for ease of entry. It's just the right shape for the human mouth. It's chewy, easy to digest and its even curved toward the face to make the whole process so much easier. Seriously, Kirk, the whole of creation testifies to the genius of God's creation."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 3, 2013)

Azure said:


> some you can fit your whole fist inside, the rest are marginally different from each other



I'll have to see if I can dig up that .gif I saw where a bald dude fits his whole head inside some porn star's cooch.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 3, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Maybe there's not enough throwing of hotdogs down hallways.


You have more than one anus?


----------



## Riho (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys, what's going on this thre-

Oh, that's what.
Gotcha.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 3, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> You have more than one anus?


You don't?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 3, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> You don't?


Confirmed to be FaF's most popular slut.

Step it up, Mentova.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 3, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Confirmed to be FaF's most popular slut.
> 
> Step it up, Mentova.


And I'm not even a fox. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it, babygirl.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 3, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> And I'm not even a fox. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it, babygirl.



You're a husky, which is worse. A blue one at that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 3, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> And I'm not even a fox.


IMO, Every canine is a cumdumper.


Gibby said:


> You're a husky, which is worse. A blue one at that.


Gibby, Let's be honest. 

Everyone would fuck him.

He's just not used to his position that's he's in right now.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 3, 2013)

Been here for two weeks and I'm already a sexual icon. I'm glad that we understand this.

And yeah, canines are all pretty much cum dumpsters, no disputing.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2013)

The fuck am I reading


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 3, 2013)

The beginnings to a poorly written erotic story starring me and you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 3, 2013)

"I'm surrounded by throbbing beauties!" Rivers cried in joy.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 3, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> The beginnings to a poorly written erotic story starring me and you.



Oh yes. We can never have too much FAF fanfiction. Pick your ships now ppl!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> The beginnings to a poorly written erotic story starring me and you.


oh, ok.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 3, 2013)

"Rivers slowly caressed Mentova's tail as the fox whispered into his ear. "I love you, Blue. We are the two sluttiest creatures in this plane of reality, we were made for eachother".


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2013)

I like where this is going


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 4, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> "Rivers slowly caressed Mentova's tail as the fox whispered into his ear. "I love you, Blue. We are the two sluttiest creatures in this plane of reality, we were made for eachother".


My story is better.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

Screw fanfiction, this should be an officially-sanctioned porn movie with a cast of thousands! Two hours of murring and hardcore furry humping! With soundtrack by Steve Vai. Used without permission, of course.

Coming up soon, in a movie theater near you!


----------



## Cassiden (Feb 4, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Screw fanfiction, this should be an officially-sanctioned porn movie with a cast of thousands! Two hours of murring and hardcore furry humping! With soundtrack by Steve Vai. Used without permission, of course.
> 
> Coming up soon, in a movie theater near you!



I'm throwing money at the screen and nothing is happening!!


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Screw fanfiction, this should be an officially-sanctioned porn movie with a cast of thousands! Two hours of murring and hardcore furry humping! With soundtrack by _*Jimi Hendrix*_. Used without permission, of course.
> 
> Coming up soon, in a movie theater near you!


Fixed. I was thinking Foxy Lady, just to keep it real.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

No way, man! It's got to be Steve Vai. For The Love Of God all the way!


----------



## IronDog (Feb 4, 2013)

... My ribs hurt.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh yes. We can never have too much FAF fanfiction. Pick your ships now ppl!!


Someone make this happen. Please.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

If somehow money were to show up in my paypal...

Loljk I can't write for shit. I wouldn't be able to keep a straight face.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> If somehow money were to show up in my paypal...
> 
> Loljk I can't write for shit. I wouldn't be able to keep a straight face.


Of course not. You'd be keeping a gay face all through it.


----------



## IronDog (Feb 4, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Of course not. You'd be keeping a gay face all through it.



Old. And yet... Sobloodyfunny.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

Sometimes a straight line is all you need.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Of course not. You'd be keeping a gay face all through it.


I thought about making that joke, then I decided I was above that. I'm above puns, but not above getting it on with half animal people. Welcome to the fandom!


----------



## badlands (Feb 5, 2013)

What the hell happened to this thread?


oh, furries happened...


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, furries tend to f*** stuff up, in every way imaginable.


----------



## IronDog (Feb 5, 2013)

Darn furries.

>.>

<.<


Waitaminnut...


----------



## Outcast (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn, this thread died really fast; though I can't say I'm surprised. 

I don't think this discussion made the OP feel any better about his um, ordeal...Congratulations FAF on making queer people feel slightly more so! :V

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

What did you expect? The original topic was meh. It kinda spiraled out from down there. It's only a den thread


----------



## Outcast (Feb 5, 2013)

This topic is like a mediocre play, except there aren't any tomatoes to throw at the OP.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

If this were an actual place, I'm pretty sure there would be a massive tomato fight going on right now. Not sure who would divide into which factions, but it would be a FaF civil war of incredible proportions.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 5, 2013)

But sometimes, vegetables are not always the answer. 

I have a small feeling that some form of "yiff" has been mentioned or implied in the comments...OP, consider yourself educated. :V


----------

